# Tuggers Can And Should Consider Direct Timeshare Exchanges With Each Other



## swift

I just wanted to make sure everyone knows that this exists on TUG. If you go to the TUG Marketplace there is an area where you can list your week as available for trade exchange with another TUGger for their week. It is a way to get around the RCI exchange fees. You would have to provide a guest certificate for whom ever you trade with. List of all Free Timeshare Exchanges available on TUG!

also, this Timeshare Advice article explains the process of free direct exchanges on TUG!

Free TUG Exchange program!

and here is a link to the directions (with screenshots) on how to post your exchange ad for free!

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....es-with-each-other.128531/page-8#post-2001004


----------



## bccash63

I find it difficult to navigate as you must check each add individually to see what the person is interested in exchanging to--could there be another way to set it up?? thanx, Dawn


----------



## bnoble

Thanks for the reminder.  I found a couple that might be good fits for us.


----------



## brooklyn-joe

Just wanted to second Dawn's comment.  Perhaps a table setup would help, with one column for "I Have" and another column for "I Want" would work.


----------



## Fletcher921

*table would be nice...*



brooklyn-joe said:


> Just wanted to second Dawn's comment.  Perhaps a table setup would help, with one column for "I Have" and another column for "I Want" would work.



I will have to agree. That would make scanning through so easy. I used to copy the table, put in my word processor and then just search for what interested me.  Worked so easily.


----------



## topcop400

I heartily agree with the comments that have been posted here.  I have often said to myself "I wish I could look at a list of those who want what I have".


----------



## abc31

topcop400 said:


> I heartily agree with the comments that have been posted here.  I have often said to myself "I wish I could look at a list of those who want what I have".



Me too!

Also, there used to be a "potential exchange" list.  It would be great if we could have one under the new system.


----------



## TUGBrian

Unfortunately changing the results grid to display more information is a much larger task than originally anticipated, as the same grid is used to display all search results for the other ad types as well, and we are going to have to create something new just for the exchanges, but we are working on it.

As for "potential exchanges"  all direct exchange ads are potential exchanges IMO.  you arent paying anything to submit the ad and look around.

When you submit a direct exchange ad, you are submitting your resort for others to look at, as well as submitting with that...what you are looking to trade for.

There is nothing binding within TUG that forces you to make a trade etc etc, I really was expecting more people to submit their own resorts into the new marketplace under exchange ads.

once the automatic matching logic is complete, you will all recieve notification about potential matches of people who want what you have...and have what you want!

so go input all your resorts into the marketplace as exchange ads!  TUG is working to make your exchanges free...might as well take advantage of it!


----------



## abc31

Don't get me wrong.  I do appreciate the new marketplace you've set up for us members.  And in most ways it is fantastic, but I really did like the set of the potential exchange list. It just let you know who was open to being contacted, even if they weren't particularly looking for a trade.


----------



## TUGBrian

I guess I am a bit confused, every exchange posted in the marketplace the individual is interested in trading...and they provide you with what they are interested in trading in.

Taking this individuals ad for example

http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplac...tingGUID=b4ee2bcf-11ac-44ec-b7d2-c024605acbbb

he is wanting to trade his week 14 in cape cod to another TUG member via direct exchange.

He is looking for ANY resort on the west coast, any week, during 2009

could he "potentially" be willing to take a week elsewhere?  sure!  and you could certainly contact him and ask.


IMO every direct exchange is a potential exchange....they are posting their weeks up to find other weeks to trade with individually.

Could you elaborate on what you feel the difference between the ads posted now, and what you think "potential exchanges" are?


----------



## lotus5

*Booking a non-member into your timeshare*

I would guess easiest way would be to call your property and book them.


----------



## ptprism

*Why oh why don't more people try this?*

I am typing this from a 2BR at the Galleon resort on Key West. I traded for this with another TUG member. It cost both of us NOTHING--zero, nada, zilch, zip, bupkus. What part of that don't the TUG members understand?

For several years I have been posting threads here every six months or so asking why more members don't utilize this wonderful resource. And the answers?

"I never see anything I want..." Not like RCI or II where you always see what you want, right? 

"How can I be sure that my trade will be honored?" It's called faith. If you aren't willing to trust another TUG member, then this isn't for you. Stick with RCI where at least you can be sure they will always honor your request, never cancel or switch you at the last minute, etc.

"What if I have to cancel?" You can work it out with your trade partner--you're both adults. It's amazing how much more compassionate another member will be to your problems compared to RCI  or another trade company who only sees you as a dollar sign.

How do I know?  I have made at least 10 individual private trades with TUG members over the last 8 years. I've had to cancel and had them cancel on me--and we worked it out to both of our benefits. I've had a trade I was unhappy with and received a MORE than fair settlement. I've NEVER had a problem that couldn't be solved by two fellow timeshare members working together for a solution that was fair and acceptable to both of us. 

But mostly, I have had great trades--like this one--that I couldn't have gotten (most likely) through RCI et al. And this was quick and easy--as all of the swaps have been. 

On top of that, I have made several "trade pals" that I still correspond with. All of us have felt we got a great deal on the trades and have agreed to make the same trades again in the futures as the opportunity arises.  

So why don't more members register their weeks?  I don't know--but I wish you all would. You don't need a destination to request. Leave that part open. Just say you are willing to discuss any trades. Or, if there are certain places you don't want to go, just say--"No Orlando, Williamsburg or Las Vegas". That's what I say. You'll be surprised at what you may be offered.

And you'll meet some great new friends. Obviously, you are under no obligation to accept ANY trade that is offered. But the flexibility is really cool. I made one trade where neither of us had the properties that we wanted. But we could both get them by swapping our existing properties. So we both traded our properties for something the other wanted. Then we swapped those to each other and just had the original swapees issue the reservation in that person's name. And it worked exactly as planned. No problems at all because we all took care of the other as we wanted to be taken care of.

If you have any specific questions or want to discuss privately, please feel free to contact me at *pwprism@comcast.net*. Otherwise, just list your weeks (ALL of them that you are willing to swap) in the listing area. The farther out the better...want to swap your 2011 week now? You can do it!

And be open to new ideas. You may be amazed at what you are offered. I was. And I'll never settle for just trading through exchange companies again.


----------



## TUGBrian

as soon as we upload the new 2.0 code to the members only site (hopefully next weekend) ill be sending off a large email to everyone who had previously submitted a direct exchange ad in the old system (its alot of people)

The new functionality of the MARKETPLACE for direct exchanges will provide you instant results that match your exchange criteria, and not only that...will email you when someone posts a new direct exchange that matches what you are looking for as well!

you can post exchanges using this functionality by going to the testing site now

http://testing.tug2.com/timesharemarketplace


----------



## TUGBrian

Hey lookie there...got a few more after posting this =)

Also got a few emails, and I figure I should answer the questions publicly.

1. there is no cost to submit your ad, or make a trade...you are dealing directly with other TUGGERS.  You do have to of course have a TUG membership to post an ad though.

2. We do not take your week, you are not obligated to TUG in any way when posting your week for exchange.  You are welcome to do anything else you wish with any other exchange company even if your ad is listed on TUG.

3. You can post as many exchange weeks/ads as you like...they do not count towards your regular classified ad count and do not expire (unless the usage date on your week has passed)

So post away, id like to see thousands of direct exchange listings vs the few hundred currently.  Its easy and free...why not use it?


----------



## pammex

well it all sounds great to me so I am going to do it....I'll put some weeks in first chance I get....I am writing reviews for timeshares so once finished I'll check my list and put some in and see what happens...I have a lot of weeks, so this sounds good......

Brian, thanks for all your hard work.....and I bet this beats the heck out of RCI & other exchange companies.....You sure have a great site...I am really honored to be a member of TUG!!


----------



## pammex

Oh I decided to put one in now....will pursue putting in others later.  See what happens.  Sounds like a win win for exchanging.


----------



## Kozman

swift said:


> I just wanted to make sure everyone knows that this exists on TUG. If you go to the TUG Marketplace there is an area where you can list your week as available for trade exchange with another TUGger for their week. It is a way to get around the RCI exchange fees. You would have to provide a guest certificate for whom ever you trade with. Click Here



If you own the week, the trade would have nothing to do with RCI (no guest certificate).  You would only need to provide a letter of permission to use the week or call the resort and put the reservation in the name of the person you are trading with.


----------



## geekette

Kozman said:


> If you own the week, the trade would have nothing to do with RCI (no guest certificate).  You would only need to provide a letter of permission to use the week or call the resort and put the reservation in the name of the person you are trading with.



Right = Guest Certificate is an RCI term, while most of us just need to call up the resort itself and tell them the name of the person checking in.


----------



## TUGBrian

new exchange system is now live and full time.  all direct exchange ads submitted within TUG will recieve the full auto matching benefits and notifications of the new and improved system.

for those of you who submitted exchnage ads prior to the new system, might want to go in and edit your ads to include the "what you are looking to trade for" options!


----------



## TUGBrian

FYI, to date we have had nearly 300 direct exchange listings posted in the new marketplace!

Remember its free, and you are not obligated in any way to give up your week etc by just posting its availability on TUG!

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace


----------



## Jbart74

Just placed my first exchange ad.  Yay!:whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian

also note that when you sign up for the newsletter, part of that letter is "latest TUG exchanges available" among other things.

that along with the auto matching feature should make for the best possible exposure to other TUGGERS looking to trade with you for free!


----------



## CherylC

*listing all TS weeks*

Am I understanding the ADMINs correctly, that I should post all my weeks in the Direct Exchange area, even ones I know I'll be using?    :whoopie: 

If so, should I post the consecutive weeks I own at a property individually or all three weeks in a single post? 
Thanks


----------



## DeniseM

CherylC said:


> Am I understanding the ADMINs correctly, that I should post all my weeks in the Direct Exchange area, even ones I know I'll be using?    :whoopie:
> 
> If so, should I post the consecutive weeks I own at a property individually or all three weeks in a single post?
> Thanks



You should only post the weeks that you are offering for exchange.   You can post them separately, in case someone is looking for that specific week, and then in the box for additional info., state that the other consecutive weeks are available and list the dates.


----------



## TUGBrian

yea, I wouldnt post ones you KNOW you wont trade with someone else for...that would be pointless.

unless you arent 100% about using it, who knows...you might get an exchange offer you cant refuse between now and then.

you are NOT obligated to make a trade under any circumstances, the system is purely just for matchmaking between tuggers!  its up to both of you (when a match is made) to decide if you want to trade or not!

and yes, post them separately...otherwise the matching system wont function properly!


----------



## anteween

Can you post and exchange without choosing a specific place to exchange.  Or do you just choose a place and and then state you are open to all offers?


----------



## DeniseM

You can post where you would like to exchange.  To check it out, click on the classified ads link in the red bar at the top of the page.


----------



## TUGBrian

you have the option of putting whtaever you want in the "what you want to trade for" section.

you can go down to a specific week at a specific resort, all the way up to "anything on the west coast" etc etc.


----------



## anteween

How do you leave where you will exchange to blank? Do you just choose an area or resort, then state you are open to any exchanges?


----------



## TUGBrian

I would yes, you can type whatever you wish in the description.  however if you do leave that section blank, the automatic matching functionality wont work.  at the very least, select a resort area (like us west, or us east)  or if you want them all, select all the areas.  once you complete the first "what you are looking for" section, you can add another, and another, and another etc etc.  you arent limited to just putting in one =)


----------



## thinze3

Brian - FYI

Another tugger and I are working out logistics on a direct exchange. If it comes through it would be my second direct exchange with a Tugger!


----------



## TUGBrian

Glad to hear it, I show over 25 completed exchanges in the system sofar!  I am really pleased its working as anticipated!


----------



## TUGBrian

FYI over 500 tuggers have posted their weeks up for Direct Exchange since it became available in the marketplace!  With nearly 200 currently available direct exchanges right now, completely free!

http://timesharedirectexchange.tug2.net


----------



## TUGBrian

I even noticed a disney recently added!


----------



## PGtime

*Removing exchange add*

How do I remove an exchange add I posted?  I have deposited my week with SFX.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## DeniseM

PGtime said:


> How do I remove an exchange add I posted?  I have deposited my week with SFX.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul



Go to the Timeshare Market Place and log in.

Click *EDIT YOUR EXISTING AD*

On the right side of your Ad click *DELETE THIS AD*


----------



## PGtime

Thanks for the help!


----------



## gogoellen

*Wonderful exchange -Ca. Central Coast to Banff, Canada*

Using Tug I was able to arrange an exchange with a nice Canadian woman!  Their family took our week in Avila, Ca. and we used their place in Banff.  The really fun thing is we got to meet them when they were traveling from Avila to Yosemite!  It was a great exchange and I love the idea of arranging it ourselves with out a lot of expensive middle men!  Thank you Tug!


----------



## TUGBrian

Glad to hear it worked for the both of you!!


----------



## Tacoma

gogoellen was awesome to exchange with.  We were both very happy with what we got and no exchange fees or waiting till the last minute and then taking anything offered.  We set the exchange up over 15 months in advance.  THis was my second exchange using the Tug exchange list. Have already swapped next summer's week in Banff for a 2 bedroom Marriot in Hilton Head and our first exchange was to the Manhatten club.  I still have not joined II or RCI and do not plan to.  Using the exchange board, renting ours and renting what we want has always worked for me.   With my weeks I've deposited I always have to worry if I'll get a trade or list what I think I can get not what I really want.  I wish more TUGGERS would try this service.

Joan


----------



## dmorea

*Direct exchange ads - Other*

First i want to Thank the admins and moderators  of this site... Kudos to you ! 

For many years i did many successfull trades under your old system. I still do repeat trades with some...but since the new sysytem went into effect I havent been as successful.

What doesnt work for me now is that my ad gets "lost"  you can only find it by looking in all exchanges and then its still tough.  I realize that this sight is primarily for timeshare owners, which I am  , also but one of the properties I have for trade  is a privately owned condo, which actually gives me lots of flexibilty. 

Is there a way to either give these type listings their own category, I.e. "other"  ? or listing them in their appropriate  Region as an other type listing?

This would be preferable to just being included when someone looks at  All listings?

Thanks so much for your consideration


----------



## bzzybee13

*Exchanging an RCI week*

Okay I have a question.  Does RCI allow you to exchange a week booked through them with someone else, or does this violate their rules?  I know you can send a guest in your place if you don't profit from the arrangement, but does getting a week somewhere else count as a profit?

I know it would not be ideal as the exchange fee has already been paid to RCI, but just out of curiosity if I changed my mind about a trade, could it be done?  Thanks!

Devorah


----------



## DeniseM

bzzybee13 said:


> Okay I have a question.  Does RCI allow you to exchange a week booked through them with someone else, or does this violate their rules?  I know you can send a guest in your place if you don't profit from the arrangement, but does getting a week somewhere else count as a profit?
> 
> I know it would not be ideal as the exchange fee has already been paid to RCI, but just out of curiosity if I changed my mind about a trade, could it be done?  Thanks!
> 
> Devorah



They do not allow you to swap an exchange week with someone else - see this post from an RCI Rep.


----------



## bzzybee13

DeniseM said:


> They do not allow you to swap an exchange week with someone else - see this post from an RCI Rep.



Thanks Denise, that's good info.  Not what I wanted to hear but it makes sense.


----------



## RustyS

DeniseM said:


> They do not allow you to swap an exchange week with someone else - see this post from an RCI Rep.



That RCI rep made statements that agree with many members as to why RCI's actions led to the class action suit, yet contradict RCI's assertions in that suit.  I'm gong to quote it here to ease any discussion.



> 1) Accurate representation of Trading Power value -- RCI has contracts with its affiliated resorts and is in a better position to influence information provided about its program.
> 
> 2) Fair exchange policy - RCI's program strives to provide a vacation that is comparable to the one you own. If members buy a deposited week from a resort they've never visited, RCI has no way to gauge their expectations.
> 
> 3) Support for timeshare sales and purchases -- Most people who want higher quality vacation exchanges invest in the purchase of higher quality weeks. When these weeks are deposited with RCI, they in turn provide exchange families with a better selection and quality of inventory from which to choose. Travelers would not be incented to upgrade their purchases if they could simply buy the "interest" for a fraction of the purchase price per year.
> 
> 4) The demand among RCI members for certain areas and times of year is overwhelming (school breaks, holidays, etc.) This is magnified when non-members can compete for the same space.
> 
> If you can't use a confimed exchange, cancel it and make the unit available to other RCI members who may be requesting it. When members rent or swap confirmed exchanges, they undermine RCI's program to the detriment of other members. If a member is waiting for a vacation, he would indeed be upset to think that prime exchange units were being offered to the general public or traded among friends instead of being released.
> 
> RCI works hard to keep its exchange program viable and to satisfy its subscribing members. Maintaining control of our inventory is crucial to our ability to do this.



Wow.  The potential for the rental process to undermine the value of a timeshare.  The potential for the rental process to upset members because prime exchange units were being traded outside the system.  Wow.

I don't know who the rep was that made these statements, nor do I know when they were made.  But if it could be proven this was the corporate position at some point in time, it would prove RCI has reversed their operating concepts and embraced actions they previously predicted would be detrimental to their membership.

I'm going to cross post this to the Class Action suit thread, sorry in advance if that ruffles any feathers.


----------



## zcrider

*Did a swap with another Tugger recently and happy about it!*

   Thanks for this system not only can we look at prime weeks that don't show up in the II system just looking, but the ability to arrange trades for future years like 2011 is great!  I just did a trade with another Tugger and I think we will both be really happy with the trades we got!  I gave them a great II timeshare week that never shows up in inventory and they gave me a great RCI week.  I couldn't have gotten that otherwise b/c I don't own in RCI!!!
  The only thing I think that would make this "trust" system of swapping with other owners feel less risky is a way to get/give "feedback" like on E-Bay so you can know after experience if others have traded with this person and that makes you feel safer then maybe using someone with no feedback yet???  And vice versa.   

Also just the other day I asked an II/starwood rep about the 2009 week I deposited and put in a ongoing search back into my home resort for 2010 to see if I was allowed to trade that with another owner as long as it was not rented for profit and they said YES just pay for the guest certificate.  After reading the RCI trading rules others just wrote here I am wondering if I was misinformed?????  Are the II rules for trading different???  Anyone else know anything or maybe I should just call and ask again............Probably get a different answer each time I call depending on who I talk to!!!


----------



## DeniseM

II and RCI do not allow you to swap exchange weeks, but you are probably going to be OK, as long as you don't discuss it on a public forum.


----------



## dmorea

*"Other" category*

Is there a way to either give these type listings their own category, I.e. "other"  ? or listing them in their appropriate  Region as an other type listing?




Noticed today that you did this! It was effective. Thanks again for all you do .

Deb


----------



## TUGBrian

dmorea said:


> Is there a way to either give these type listings their own category, I.e. "other"  ? or listing them in their appropriate  Region as an other type listing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed today that you did this! It was effective. Thanks again for all you do .
> 
> Deb



yep, we added a few new items to the default grid page to allow for easier searching.  points rentals are listed as well!


----------



## northwoodsgal

Brian,

First of all, thank you for updating the Marketplace ads in to a more user friendly, free site.  It's been a great addition to TUG. 

Not that this is TUG's fault, but I just realized that there is an Exchange category in the Marketplace (while reading about the RCI lawsuit).  I spent a little time this morning looking at it and wanted to give you a little feedback about it.  

1)  It took me awhile to actually find the ad.  I kept looking under Resort Wishes thinking I would see potential exchange "wishes".  I saw the number of ads and thought perhaps I wasn't logged in correctly or that I needed to click on the crossed arrows (which didn't do anything) to get more info.  I finally realized it's the "view" to the very right that got me in.

2)  When I clicked on the BACK button to get back to the main list, it kept looping among the Resort tabs but never took me out to the main list again.  I'm not sure why the BACK button is there since if I wanted to see another tab, I would just have to click on the tab (same number of strokes).  It took awhile to realize I have to click on Marketplace and then my Exchange location to get to the main list again.  

3)  It's always nice to know where I "am" when doing a search.  If I'm in the Exchanges, it would be nice to see EXCHANGES somewhere up in the heading.

4) I really think some sort of explanation box for Exchanges would be helpful, either as a box that appears when you scroll over Exchanges or, once you enter Exchanges, a link on the top that explains the Rules for the Exchange section.  At a minimum, people should know that it's the property they OWN, not what they WISH, that's under the particular location category.  

5) A "Suggestions for a Successful Exchange" or "Sample Exchange Contract" would be great additions, since this is a relatively new concept for many of us and some handholding would be greatly appreciated!

As for me, I would be interested in listing an Exchange but don't know if I want to deal with the hassle of learning how to execute an exchange right now.  Just my humble opinion.


----------



## heicomp

*exchanging!*

hey i just edit my posting per advice on this page, i have a mutiple destination time share with allegro resorts and tried to trade for several years, with no luck. what am i doing wrong.


----------



## DeniseM

For the best results:

1.  Figure out which resorts available to you have the most demand.
2.  Figure out which weeks have the most demand (usually school holidays.)
3.  Reserve those popular weeks as early as possible.
4.  Be open to a wide variety of exchanges - if you are only looking for the top resorts during prime time, you may have trouble finding an exchange.

*I just looked it up, and it looks like Allegro Resorts are an all-inclusive group in Mexico?  Unfortunately, that's two strikes against you.  Many people avoid all-inclusive resorts because the fees are excessive, and right now travel to Mexico is down because of the economy and fears of violence.

You may have more luck with an exchange company, since you don't have to wait until someone picks up your week, to make your own exchange.


----------



## Elli

Denise is right, try to exchange.  I use Trading Places, and they do take Allegro Resorts.


----------



## dmorea

*Exchange Wish*

I love the TUG exchange ads... heres my dream for enhancement

 TUG WISH exchange would be a great addition ... working  just like the rent wish ads....and showing up right on the listing for the resort! 

Thats my wish!


----------



## laurieb126

I'm curious.  How does this work without using an exchange company?  Excuse me if this is obvious.  We are new to TS and haven't yet done an exchange.  We are with RCI but I have read so many negative things about RCI, I am scared to deposit for fear that I won't get my exchange.


----------



## DeniseM

TUG exchanges are private exchanges between two timeshare owners - TUG just provides the space for you to post your Ad.  You post what you have to trade, or what you'd like to trade into, and another owner sees your Ad and  contacts you, or you contact someone about their Ad.  You email, you may talk on the phone, you come to an agreement.  At that point you may simply put each other's names on your confirmations and swap, or you may do formal, notarized contracts.  It all depends on what you and the other party agree on.


----------



## fluffy5

*Can I exchange on TUG if...?*

I have deposited my 2011 MVCI week with II?  I'm obviously a newer TUG member. Please advise.

Thanks,
Fluffy5


----------



## DeniseM

Hi and welcome to TUG!  

Once you deposit your week with II, it is no longer yours - it belongs to the exchange company.  II does not allow you to rent or trade exchanges.  To trade it, you need to put in a request with II - you can also search their website inventory for interesting trades, but requests are filled before any deposits go in the online inventory, so for the best results, you want to have a request in place, as well.

To do a private exchange, you use your owned week at your home resort, and trade that directly with another owner.  No exchange company is involved.

If that doesn't answer your question, please let me know!


----------



## jimmyjoe1

*Timeshare exchanges*

Help me understand the exhange process a little more.  Why would someone who owns Westin St. John and would like to go to Westin Harborside not make that request thru the Star Options program?  Instead, I have seen this trade request on TUG and I am not sure why.
Clueless in Cicago


----------



## TUGBrian

jimmyjoe1 said:


> Help me understand the exhange process a little more.  Why would someone who owns Westin St. John and would like to go to Westin Harborside not make that request thru the Star Options program?  Instead, I have seen this trade request on TUG and I am not sure why.
> Clueless in Cicago



Posting an exchange request on TUG does not obligate you to do anything with your week.  only if you find a direct exchange match do you decide to exchange it with the other TUGGER who has what you are looking for.

You can still choose to participate in any other exchange system you wish if you like (just make sure you remove your ad from TUG if you deposit your week somewhere and it is no longer available to exchange to a tugger)


----------



## jimmyjoe1

Thank you Brian!
Jim M


----------



## LannyPC

How would this hypothetical situation work?

I own a week in mid-March.  I exchange it with a fellow Tugger for his/her week in September.  It is now May and the fellow Tugger has used the week I own.  I now realize that I can't use that week in September.

What can I do?  Try to rent it out?  Try to exchange it?


----------



## DeniseM

That would be between you and the owner - you would not be able to rent it without their cooperation.  You wouldn't be able to exchange it with an exchange company, because you can only exchange TS's that you own.

One time I had a similar situation and the owner was kind enough to let me  reschedule, but that isn't always possible, and shouldn't be expected going into the trade.


----------



## LannyPC

Thanks for that info, Denise.

Another hypothetical situation.  I post my low-trading-power unit for exchange and am hoping for a more "valuable" unit in return but realize that not many would be willing to "trade down".  Would it be against TUG rules to offer a little cash in addition to my unit for that other unit?


----------



## DeniseM

It wouldn't be against TUG rules - TUG doesn't get involved in the negotiations - that's all handled privately between owners.


----------



## chellej

*What about a direct exchange wanted*

Is it possible to add another section to theMarketplace?  I would like to see a direct exchange wanted where we could list our request in the title and what we have to exchange in the body of the ad.  That way if someone wants to do a direct exchange, they can look at the ads for the resorts they own and see if there are any exchanges of interest to them.


----------



## DeniseM

The Marketplace has a direct exchange section already - it's labeled Exchange Ads.  You can browse by region, or use the search function to search for your resort or the names of the resorts you are interested in.


----------



## rhonda

DeniseM said:


> The Marketplace has a direct exchange section already - it's labeled Exchange Ads.  You can browse by region, or use the search function to search for your resort or the names of the resorts you are interested in.


Denise,

Could you kindly walk us through an example of how to do the search using a specific example?  Running quickly through the current ads, there is at least one listing "Marriott's OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes" as a desired destination.  Please post the script showing how we can find all direct exchanges seeking this resort.  

Thank you!


----------



## DeniseM

Sure:

Go to the Timeshare Marketplace

Click - Search Classified Ads

Under resort name, either type in your resort, or the resort you want - the name must be correct and spelled correctly to be recognized.  Or - you can search by resort area and group - for instance Hawaii/Kauai.

For Type of Listing - Check Exchange

At the bottom, click - Browse Filtered Classified Ads


----------



## TUGBrian

If you post your ad up for direct exchange, the marketplace system automatically notifies you via email if someone posts another exchange that is either looking for what you have available, or has what you are looking for.


----------



## chellej

TUGBrian said:


> If you post your ad up for direct exchange, the marketplace system automatically notifies you via email if someone posts another exchange that is either looking for what you have available, or has what you are looking for.



Thanks Brian  I did not know that


----------



## rhonda

DeniseM said:


> Sure:
> 
> Go to the Timeshare Marketplace
> 
> Click - Search Classified Ads
> 
> Under resort name, either type in your resort, or the resort you want - the name must be correct and spelled correctly to be recognized.  Or - you can search by resort area and group - for instance Hawaii/Kauai.
> 
> For Type of Listing - Check Exchange
> 
> At the bottom, click - Browse Filtered Classified Ads


Thanks -- I tried it, but failed.  Error returned: 


> no ads found please try your search using different criteria or verify the resort name


Following the instructions posted, I entered "Grande Dunes" in the Resort name field.  I tried it again using the full and complete resort name of "Marriott's OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes" - but still received the "no ads found" error.  The ad I was hoping to turn up is <here>.


----------



## DeniseM

To search for that Ad, you would need to use Disney Animal Kingdom Villas as the resort.


----------



## rhonda

DeniseM said:


> To search for that Ad, you would need to use Disney Animal Kingdom Villas as the resort.


Gotcha   Is there a script meeting the requests of posts #66 and #68?


----------



## Goofyhobbie

rhonda,

At the top of this page you will see a horizontal red bar. Within the righthand side you will see Marketplace.  Left Click on Marketplace.

When the Marketplace opens up go to the top left of the screen and you will see in brown the words *Search Classified Ads.* Left Click on the *Search Classified Ads * (The link will turn red as you click it.)

Once that searchable page comes open go to Search Classified Ads and where you see Resorts & Location type into the box to the right of Resort Name:  Marriott's OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes.  (Quote marks are not needed.) 

Then go down to Type of Listing and Left Click the box For Exchange.

Scroll down to the bottom of the page and Left Click on the grey button where it says: *Browse Filtered Classified Ads*.

You should currently see:  no ads found please try your search  using different criteria or verify the resort name 

That result is shown because their are currently no Exchange ads within the Marketplace for Marriott's OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes.

Now go through the same procedure; but DO NOT Left Click on Exchange. Instead go directly to  *Browse Filtered Classified Ads* and Left Click.  

You should see roughly 24 Rental or For Sale Ads for Marriott's OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes.

The Searchable Marketplace will only show what is available given the criteria that you select or do not select.

You can do a similar Exchange only search using your particular week.  At some point someone may post they want your particular week and when that happens a match should show up. 

But, unitil there is a match you will continue to see no ads found please try your search  using different criteria or verify the resort name.

Keep checking back from time to time and you may find what you are looking for.


----------



## TUGBrian

please note that for searches....the search terms have to be 100% EXACT.

if you have a long resort name, try typing in a single unique word to return the resort in question.

for the example above "oceanwatch" would work fine.


----------



## rhonda

Goofyhobbie,

Thanks for the help -- but it seems we are working at cross-purposes.  I, like chellej in post #66, am seeking a different way to view the Direct Exchange ads -- based on _searching for something I own_ rather than something I want.  

I picked the "Marriott's OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes" for example because I know there is a specific Direct Exchange Ad _seeking_ this property.  If I owned that property -- it would be very helpful to know that someone wanted it.  (The link to the specific direct exchange ad is in post #72).

I think we've agreed in the past that this can't be done.  Post # 67 implied otherwise and I am trying to clarify the current state.  Still not available, correct?


----------



## rhonda

TUGBrian said:


> please note that for searches....the search terms have to be 100% EXACT.
> 
> if you have a long resort name, try typing in a single unique word to return the resort in question.
> 
> for the example above "oceanwatch" would work fine.


Thanks -- tried that also but same result: no ads found.  It seems the desired destinations are not picked up by the search.


----------



## Goofyhobbie

Brian,

Rhonda and apparently others want to be able to enter the TUG Marketplace and put in the full "correct version" or the "short version" of the resort that they own i.e. *Marriott's OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes* or simply "OceanWatch" and then click on the Exchange button followed by clicking on *Browse Filtered Classified Ads* and actually get information that the current Search Function will NOT find.

If a Marriott's OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes is being offered by an owner in Exchange for whatever, the search comes up successfully. 

*But,* if the owner of a different resort i.e. Disney's Animal Kingdom has requested an Exchange and specifically mentioned and interest in Marriott's Oceanwatch, the search will not match so that an owner at Marriott's OceanWatch would find the particular match.

Is there a way to resolve this to get the desired matches?


----------



## TUGBrian

Goofyhobbie said:


> Brian,
> 
> Rhonda and apparently others want to be able to enter the TUG Marketplace and put in the full "correct version" or the "short version" of the resort that they own i.e. *Marriott's OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes* or simply "OceanWatch" and then click on the Exchange button followed by clicking on *Browse Filtered Classified Ads* and actually get information that the current Search Function will NOT find.
> 
> If a Marriott's OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes is being offered by an owner in Exchange for whatever, the search comes up successfully.
> 
> *But,* if the owner of a different resort i.e. Disney's Animal Kingdom has requested an Exchange and specifically mentioned and interest in Marriott's Oceanwatch, the search will not match so that an owner at Marriott's OceanWatch would find the particular match.
> 
> Is there a way to resolve this to get the desired matches?



you cannot search the marketplace for what an owner is LOOKING FOR...no.

however if you submit your unit for exchange...and when you put what YOU are looking for as part of hte process....you are automatically notified via email if someone has something matching what you are looking for.

this is why we try to convince more people to post their ads...and accurately define what they are looking for on exchange.

The system was designed to match people automatically...and works very well...but only if you submit your exchange.

There is no requirement for you to actually exchange your unit by putting it up on TUG...you are welcome to just post it to see what you can find!


----------



## LannyPC

Has anyone ever successfully executed a 3-way exchange with fellow Tuggers (i.e. John Smith uses my week, I use Jane Doe's week, and Jane Doe uses John Smith's week)?


----------



## DeniseM

LannyPC said:


> Has anyone ever successfully executed a 3-way exchange with fellow Tuggers (i.e. John Smith uses my week, I use Jane Doe's week, and Jane Doe uses John Smith's week)?



Unless I knew the other two parties well, I wouldn't be very comfortable with that.  Let's say that John Smith changes his mind and backs out.  Do you still get to use Jane's week even though she doesn't get to use John's week?  It could get sticky.


----------



## LannyPC

Yeah, I figured it would be a sticky situation and pretty hard to execute along with finding two other Tuggers whose situation would fit.  I was just wondering if anyone had any success carrying out such a trade.


----------



## TUGBrian

New feature added this weekend, you can now insert POINTS ads into the direct exchange system to offer the ability for TUGGERS to trade timeshare weeks for points...or vice versa!

Many of you had requested the ability to put your points up for trade in the marketplace, and as of this weekend you can do so!


----------



## BellaWyn

zcrider said:


> The only thing I think that would make this "trust" system of swapping with other owners feel less risky is a way to get/give "feedback" like on E-Bay so you can know after experience if others have traded with this person and that makes you feel safer then maybe using someone with no feedback yet???  And vice versa.


For those of you that have completed a successful exchange through this process, can you please give me feedback as to what you did to "formalize" the process, other than putting guest names on a confirmation?

1. What if one party wanted to travel in 2010 and the other was willing to swap for a 2011?  
2. What's to prevent the 1st party from bailing on the 2nd after they travel?  
3. If #2 were to happen, what recourse would the 2nd party have of any possible recovery?

Not trying to put a negative spin on this process.  I'd just like to better understand what other have done related to CYA.


----------



## DeniseM

Basically, you have to trust the other person.  Even if you have a contract, if the other party breaks the contract, are you going to sue them?  Probably not.

I have done a couple of private exchanges with long-time Tuggers, and their record on TUG, gave me a lot of confidence in them.  Most regulars here value their reputation on TUG, and wouldn't want to do anything to damage it.  But I would not do a private trade with a newbie - too many unknowns.

I also spent quite a bit of time discussing it with them before agreeing to the trade.

It's similar to doing a private rental - and you can do many of the same things to confirm that the trade is legit.  click here


----------



## rosette

*Hello All, I'm New Here, How Does this Exchange Work?*

It sounds great!  I am a member of II too, but am not having much luck, but am not sure how this method works at this time...  It is not a big pot like in II, where people just deposit their units and then someone else can come along and grab it, right?  Here, the person who listed their unit for exchange  wants a unit in exchange 1:1, right then and there, right? Or do some work in different ways?  Thanks and any info or help will be appreciated.


----------



## DeniseM

Hi Rosette and welcome to TUG!

Basically, TUG provides a listing service for owners to do private trades.  You and the other owner arrange all the details privately.  This may involve many phone calls and emails and notarized contracts, or be as casual as a couple emails and trading confirmations.  It's all up to you and the other owner.


----------



## Fletcher921

TUGBrian said:


> this is why we try to convince more people to post their ads...and accurately define what they are looking for on exchange.



I couldn't possibly list all the places I want to see!  I think oftentimes we don't even think of all the possibilities when we make a 'wish list".  It sounds like what members are expressing is that sometimes, just knowing someone wants to use a resort that we own can be very helpful.  Once finding that someone wants what we have then we can then initiate a discussion regarding what they can offer to trade for it.  A great match could be made -for somewhere that we had never even considered - for free!

Maybe even just a simple database that mentions what we own - and that we are "open" to receiving requests from fellow members.  Not even that we are specifically looking for a particular place or week or anything - just that we are open to discussion with people who want a stay at a property that we own.


----------



## OhanaTribe

I'm confused about the posts that say RCI doesn't allow people to swap exchanges. If I deposit a week with RCI and pay the exchange fee to get another week, and then decide to give that week to someone else, why can't I just get a guest certificate for that person? And they could do the same for me if they had an exchange they couldn't use. What I read was about rentals, using the exchange system for monetary gain -- but in this case no money changes hands between the two parties and it's not a profit-making scheme.

In fact, RCI would benefit by gaining two exchange fees and two guest cert fees as well -- and everyone gets the vacation they wanted. Although they may be made aware of it (through the use of their guest certs) I'm not sure why this would be something that would cause RCI concern. Both parties fairly traded their units within the exchange system (like for like) and paid all the associated fees to do so (adding $$ to RCI's pocket). At that point what is the issue if they decide to use each other's week?

Am I missing something? I've never privately traded a week or swapped with anyone before, so I apologize if I'm overlooking an obvious issue.


----------



## Fletcher921

From what I understand both II and RCI prohibit "trading" exchanges made through their company.  Not sure about the other trading companies...

Private trades should be made with units we own - not units we have traded into through these exchange companies.


----------



## DeniseM

OhanaTribe said:


> I'm confused about the posts that say RCI doesn't allow people to swap exchanges. If I deposit a week with RCI and pay the exchange fee to get another week, and then decide to give that week to someone else, why can't I just get a guest certificate for that person?



The reason you can't do it is because RCI prohibits it - it's stated in their rules.  

Do people ever rent or trade exchanges anyway?  - Yes.

What happes if you get caught? - You can lose your RCI Acct., deposits, exchanges, and fees paid.  

Is this likely to happen? - 
If you make a cottage industry out of it and purchase a lot of guest certificates - it can and does happen.  (It happens to someone here on TUG every few months.)

If you quietly do a private exchange with a close friend - you probably won't get caught, but both parties should be aware of the risks, since the person you trade with may lose their half of the trade.​
More info. - Which exchange companies allow exchange to be rented/traded.


----------



## OhanaTribe

DeniseM said:


> The reason you can't do it is because RCI prohibits it - it's stated in their rules.



Mmmkay, I guess that little detail *would* make it an issue. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ronandjoan

This is more and more interesting to me now with the new RCI system. ...and TUGGERS have been wonderful! 




DeniseM said:


> Basically, you have to trust the other person.  Even if you have a contract, if the other party breaks the contract, are you going to sue them?  Probably not.
> 
> I have done a couple of private exchanges with long-time Tuggers, and their record on TUG, gave me a lot of confidence in them.  Most regulars here value their reputation on TUG, and wouldn't want to do anything to damage it.  But I would not do a private trade with a newbie - too many unknowns.
> 
> I also spent quite a bit of time discussing it with them before agreeing to the trade.
> 
> It's similar to doing a private rental - and you can do many of the same things to confirm that the trade is legit.  click here


----------



## heathpack

Has something changed with the way the exchanges on the exchange board are listed?

It used to be the most recently listed exchanges appeared at the top of the list but now they seem to be randomized in some way.  Its hard for me to figure out what units are new units and which ads I've already seen.  Then I try to sort by the expiration date of the ad and those expiration dates appear wonky- one ad does not expire until 2025, one in 2018, etc.

Did something change?  Can we make it go back to how it previously was- new listings on top?

H


----------



## dixie

This is great! 

[deleted]

[I'm sorry, but posting what you have for exchange in the discussion forums, is considered advertising. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## TUGBrian

heathpack said:


> Has something changed with the way the exchanges on the exchange board are listed?
> 
> It used to be the most recently listed exchanges appeared at the top of the list but now they seem to be randomized in some way.  Its hard for me to figure out what units are new units and which ads I've already seen.  Then I try to sort by the expiration date of the ad and those expiration dates appear wonky- one ad does not expire until 2025, one in 2018, etc.
> 
> Did something change?  Can we make it go back to how it previously was- new listings on top?
> 
> H



just noticed this, by default it is sorted most recent first, however if you sort by something else it will remember that.

to resort by most recent first, simply click on the column with the "for exchange" icon in it, if you actually hover your mouse over the icons it displays the ad number in question, so sorting by this column sorts by ad number, higher the ad number...more recent the ad etc.


----------



## heathpack

TUGBrian said:


> just noticed this, by default it is sorted most recent first, however if you sort by something else it will remember that.
> 
> to resort by most recent first, simply click on the column with the "for exchange" icon in it, if you actually hover your mouse over the icons it displays the ad number in question, so sorting by this column sorts by ad number, higher the ad number...more recent the ad etc.




As I have mentioned to you numerous times previously, I am NOT sorting by something else.  By default, for me, on my IPad, IPhone, PC, and laptop, by default the Marketplace listings now come up randomized.  It is frustrating for me to state this numerous times, only to have you repeatedly state the contrary.

Recently, through another posting, I learned about the trick to derandomize the listings.  I have to click on "ad type" once to get the ads listed in reverse 
chronological order and then again a second time to get them listed in regular chronological order.  Honestly, that is two more steps that just discourage me from going to the marketplace frequently.

I would suggest that you consider that I may actually be correct in the experience I am having and recognize that this glitch as to how the Marketplace ads are displayed is discouraging some (or at least one) TUG members from visiting the Marketplace.

From my end, I am done providing feedback on this issue.  Nothing is more pointless than taking the time to tell someone about a flaw in their product only to be told that the flaw does not exist.

H


----------



## Free2Roam

*I have noticed this too...*



heathpack said:


> As I have mentioned to you numerous times previously, I am NOT sorting by something else.  By default, for me, on my IPad, IPhone, PC, and laptop, by default the Marketplace listings now come up randomized.  It is frustrating for me to state this numerous times, only to have you repeatedly state the contrary.
> 
> Recently, through another posting, I learned about the trick to derandomize the listings.  I have to click on "ad type" once to get the ads listed in reverse
> chronological order and then again a second time to get them listed in regular chronological order.  Honestly, that is two more steps that just discourage me from going to the marketplace frequently.
> 
> I would suggest that you consider that I may actually be correct in the experience I am having and recognize that this glitch as to how the Marketplace ads are displayed is discouraging some (or at least one) TUG members from visiting the Marketplace.
> 
> From my end, I am done providing feedback on this issue.  Nothing is more pointless than taking the time to tell someone about a flaw in their product only to be told that the flaw does not exist.
> 
> H



I first noticed on my tablet. Not only is it random, but when I have it sorted, then select something to see details, when I return to the list, it has re-sorted everything.


----------



## heathpack

FreeIn2010 said:


> I first noticed on my tablet. Not only is it random, but when I have it sorted, then select something to see details, when I return to the list, it has re-sorted everything.



Thank-you Juanita for pointing out another issue I've been having.  There is simply no use in my going over to the Marketplace except very occasionally- it is simply was too tedious now to bother.

H


----------



## TUGBrian

I certainly am sorry you feel the way that you do, I wasnt implying that the issue didnt exist for you, and I even provided you a solution that you confirmed takes care of the problem in question and provides you what you need.

Unfortunately you feel that the 2 extra clicks of a mouse make the site "too tedious" for you to use, and for that I am sorry.

I feel thats a bit of an overreaction, but unfortunately I have no better solution for you at this time.


----------



## heathpack

TUGBrian said:


> I certainly am sorry you feel the way that you do, I wasnt implying that the issue didnt exist for you, and I even provided you a solution that you confirmed takes care of the problem in question and provides you what you need.
> 
> Unfortunately you feel that the 2 extra clicks of a mouse make the site "too tedious" for you to use, and for that I am sorry.
> 
> I feel thats a bit of an overreaction, but unfortunately I have no better solution for you at this time.



Brian, do you understand it is NOT just two clicks, it is two clicks every time you view any listing.

Whatever, I am done trying to get you to understand that a functionality you had previously is lost.

H


----------



## TUGBrian

I really dont quite understand your increasing hostility when I am simply trying to assist you.

Its truly not warranted.

as Ive mentioned in the past (clearly multiple times)...I cannot reproduce your problem on any computer I own...less than a fraction of a % of the individuals that use the marketplace experience this issue (to date, just the two of you above)....ive just clicked on every single one of the exchange links, and they are all sorted chronologically by default be it when im logged in to the site (cookie remembers your settings) and not logged in (using default setting).

There is still a way for you to get the search order you are looking for (and it requires an extra 2 clicks of your mouse)...but that does not seem to satisfy you and I have apologized for that.

another option you can do is instead of clicking "view ad", try right clicking it and opening it up in a new window or tab (its an option from the right click)...this wont alter your main page and will still let you view all of your ads as you like.

all of these options will give you what you are looking for, however if that is still not satisfactory to you send me an email and ill refund your TUG membership if you are not happy with it any longer.


----------



## Free2Roam

TUGBrian said:


> another option you can do is instead of clicking "view ad", try right clicking it and opening it up in a new window or tab (its an option from the right click)...this wont alter your main page and will still let you view all of your ads as you like.



This is exactly what I do...but on my Xoom tablet it's press and hold then open in a new window.


----------



## heathpack

Look, Brian, it's not about the $15.  The marketplace previously held way more value for me than $15, now it is worth zip- however I get plenty of value from TUG reviews and the sightings board.  I am frequently accessing TUG via a phone connection, the multiple clicks does not work for me, it just takes too long.  I am sure I am not the only TUGger who mostly accesses TUG via a 3G IPad or an IPhone.  Only 2 people have posted or PMed you about this, I would bet far more are experiencing the same loss of functionality.

I am taking my time to give you feedback on your business.  I am not hostile, but it is frustrating to feel that you think my concern is trivial.  From my perspective, it seems like it might be to your benefit to see if you could figure out what's going on, especially since over time it is possible (likely even) that more TUG members will be accessing this site via sometimes-slower-loading mobile devices.  If you disagree, more power to you, it is your business.  I can visit alternatives to the TUG Marketplace instead.  

H



TUGBrian said:


> I really dont quite understand your increasing hostility when I am simply trying to assist you.
> 
> Its truly not warranted.
> 
> as Ive mentioned in the past (clearly multiple times)...I cannot reproduce your problem on any computer I own...less than a fraction of a % of the individuals that use the marketplace experience this issue (to date, just the two of you above)....ive just clicked on every single one of the exchange links, and they are all sorted chronologically by default be it when im logged in to the site (cookie remembers your settings) and not logged in (using default setting).
> 
> There is still a way for you to get the search order you are looking for (and it requires an extra 2 clicks of your mouse)...but that does not seem to satisfy you and I have apologized for that.
> 
> another option you can do is instead of clicking "view ad", try right clicking it and opening it up in a new window or tab (its an option from the right click)...this wont alter your main page and will still let you view all of your ads as you like.
> 
> all of these options will give you what you are looking for, however if that is still not satisfactory to you send me an email and ill refund your TUG membership if you are not happy with it any longer.


----------



## TUGBrian

I had tim look into this and reset the sort order again, hopefully it fixes your problem.


----------



## heathpack

TUGBrian said:


> I had tim look into this and reset the sort order again, hopefully it fixes your problem.



I have visited the exchange listings 3 days in a row now and not once have the listings come up randomized.  So, yes, it appears the function has been fixed.

Thanks for delving deeper and getting this solved.

H


----------



## ran-ran

*Weeks Added*

I think it is a great idea to have alternatives to use our weeks instead of RCI, my current exchange company so here are a few weeks to exchange.

Why not attempt to make exchanges with fellow TUGGERS and avoid the exchange fees to a company like RCI or II when we could possibly do the same thing here and save the money?


----------



## HudsHut

Let's say Owner A and Owner B have agreed to a direct exchange, one year in advance.
Owner A owns in SF; Owner B owns in NY.

I'm interested in what happens if Owner A later has to cancel his NY trip. Owner B wants to keep his reservation in SF.

How have you addressed this potential situation in your direct exchange agreements?


----------



## heathpack

hudshut said:


> Let's say Owner A and Owner B have agreed to a direct exchange, one year in advance.
> Owner A owns in SF; Owner B owns in NY.
> 
> I'm interested in what happens if Owner A later has to cancel his NY trip. Owner B wants to keep his reservation in SF.
> 
> How have you addressed this potential situation in your direct exchange agreements?



I have addressed this personally by placing a dollar amount on the unit I was using (because the unit I was to receive was booked and completely set before the other party's unit was booked).  I can't remember what it was- but something like you give me unit A now, I give you unit B next year.  If for some reason I am unable to obtain unit B for you, I give you $x.xx.  We wrote all of this down in an email but had no signed contract.

Personally I think that once a unit is booked for party A, there is no backing out for party A.  If they change their mind, tough luck, they still owe you.  I would feel strongly about this if we were within a few months of party A's travel and less strongly if we were >6 months out.

H


----------



## GregT

hudshut said:


> Let's say Owner A and Owner B have agreed to a direct exchange, one year in advance.
> Owner A owns in SF; Owner B owns in NY.
> 
> I'm interested in what happens if Owner A later has to cancel his NY trip. Owner B wants to keep his reservation in SF.
> 
> How have you addressed this potential situation in your direct exchange agreements?



This isn't as much of a concern if you are using a point system, which is one reason I think using Direct Exchanges for units in point systems are terrific.

Slum808 and I did a trade -- he booked a DVC unit for me and I booked a Marriott unit for him, each using our system points.  Both systems have very accomodating cancelation policies.  So if he needed me to cancel the Marriott reservation, he simply has that number of Marriott points to spend on different reservation -- but I still get the DVC side of the trade.   In fact, I did have to change the dates once for him after the reservation was initially made, and the availability was there and not a problem to do.

Same situation in a HGVC trade that I did -- but in that one, instead of making weekly reservations for one another, the counterparty transferred me X,XXX Marriott points in exchange for making a reservation for her at HGVC Waikoloa.    If she'd had to cancel her trip, I would have made the same number of HGVC points available to her another time.

Accordingly, I agree that Direct Exchanges have alot of potential between TUG owners, and points in particular allow people to leverage their system (Starwood, Hyatt, HGVC, Marriott, Wyndham, DVC) to access other systems (like the HGVC and DVC examples above).

All the best,

Greg


----------



## KGOOSE

wish there was an easy way to trade same week for same week, have been skiing at our place near winterpark for the past 5 years, love the week 7 date, but would like to try another resort in the rockies during the same time period......    im sure there are other timeshare owners that have skiied at the same place for many years and wouldn't mind a change of ski scenery....


----------



## csxjohn

KGOOSE said:


> wish there was an easy way to trade same week for same week, have been skiing at our place near winterpark for the past 5 years, love the week 7 date, but would like to try another resort in the rockies during the same time period......    im sure there are other timeshare owners that have skiied at the same place for many years and wouldn't mind a change of ski scenery....



Once you become a paid member of TUG you can put in a direct exchange ad in the classifieds to attempt what you are suggesting.


----------



## elaine

IMHO, direct classified does not work very well, esp. if you have a prime or higher end TS. I did that once with specific TS and places (like want a Marriott in X) and got a number of unresponsive emails. Never used it since then.

I wish direct exchange worked better--I would like to hear from those who have prime/high demand weeks (such as NC/SC, So. Cal. summer beach weeks, Carib/SW Fla in Winter, etc.) who have recently used direct X and it worked.


----------



## Dandc3

elaine said:


> IMHO, direct classified does not work very well, esp. if you have a prime or higher end TS. I did that once with specific TS and places (like want a Marriott in X) and got a number of unresponsive emails. Never used it since then.
> 
> I wish direct exchange worked better--I would like to hear from those who have prime/high demand weeks (such as NC/SC, So. Cal. summer beach weeks, Carib/SW Fla in Winter, etc.) who have recently used direct X and it worked.



I am the  opposite, no prime weeks, but would exchange or rent out weeks. We are going to be looking for many in April-Aug.


----------



## Passepartout

It'd be great if it worked better. Unfortunately, unless people look there before depositing whatever TSs they want to exchange before doing so, they have nothing to directly exchange.

Most of us find that simply depositing into an exchange company is more efficient, costs more (membership fees and exchange fees in RCI can be $300ish a year) but the payoff is that there are more choices and you don't have the hassle of dealing with another party and getting a guest cert from the resort. 

Not sure if KGOOSE has been back, is a member of, or is even aware of exchange companies. If not s/he might consider reading through the Exchanging forum.

Jim


----------



## csxjohn

elaine said:


> IMHO, direct classified does not work very well, esp. if you have a prime or higher end TS. I did that once with specific TS and places (like want a Marriott in X) and got a number of unresponsive emails. Never used it since then.
> 
> I wish direct exchange worked better--I would like to hear from those who have prime/high demand weeks (such as NC/SC, So. Cal. summer beach weeks, Carib/SW Fla in Winter, etc.) who have recently used direct X and it worked.





Passepartout said:


> It'd be great if it worked better. Unfortunately, unless people look there before depositing whatever TSs they want to exchange before doing so, they have nothing to directly exchange.
> 
> Most of us find that simply depositing into an exchange company is more efficient, costs more (membership fees and exchange fees in RCI can be $300ish a year) but the payoff is that there are more choices and you don't have the hassle of dealing with another party and getting a guest cert from the resort.
> 
> Not sure if KGOOSE has been back, is a member of, or is even aware of exchange companies. If not s/he might consider reading through the Exchanging forum.
> 
> Jim



Depositing with an exchange company is definitely easier and safer.

I've had an ad in there for a while now and notice that most of the ads are looking for very specific trades, either certain resorts and/or dates.

I have a very flexible ad in there and have only gotten one response from someone wanting to rent the week from me.

So is it that people aren't trusting enough, only want what they consider equal or better value or no one is reading them?

I've been exchanging with DAE for quite a while now and I don't seek out any equality, I look for an area I want to visit and check reviews on the resort.  I don't care if the person paid more or less in MFs than I did but I think this does bother some people.

My ad is for July 5th on the Atlantic coast of Fla and have asked for anything I can drive to easily and still just that one response.

I have to agree that the TUG direct exchange doesn't work well and I haven't even gotten to the point of wondering if I can trust the other person to do what they agree to.


----------



## KGOOSE

Im aware of RCI and II, and depositing and exchanging... just don't like the added expense, once you add the exchange fees and membership fees to our annual association dues, we may as well not own a timeshare and just rent a unit for the week, would be cheaper....

also, as I haven't deposited before, I would hate to put in my week 7 and then not be able to find another acceptable week 7 on the exchange.  Im perfectly happy just using it but if there was an easy way to just exchange like for like that would be great......


----------



## Passepartout

KGOOSE said:


> also, as I haven't deposited before, I would hate to put in my week 7 and then not be able to find another acceptable week 7 on the exchange.  Im perfectly happy just using it but if there was an easy way to just exchange like for like that would be great......



Just because you deposit a week 7, is it important to get another week 7? Once you make the deposit, you could get a week 6 or 9 or for that matter you could select a week 24 or 46. That's the flexibility of using an exchange with lots to choose from.


----------



## TUGBrian

just to clear things up, TUG doesnt take your weeks on "deposit"...all you are doing with a direct exchange ad on TUG is listing what you have available, and what you would be interested in trading for.

you are under no obligation to exchange your week with a TUGGER if you dont find any matches...you can still use it, rent it out, sell it, deposit it with RCI..whatever you want if you dont trade with another TUGGER.

it also doesnt cost any ad credits to post an exchange ad...so there isnt really any reason why someone shouldnt at the very least, post their unit just to see.

obviously the more who post, the more selection TUGGERS will have with each other.


----------



## KGOOSE

Passepartout said:


> Just because you deposit a week 7, is it important to get another week 7? Once you make the deposit, you could get a week 6 or 9 or for that matter you could select a week 24 or 46. That's the flexibility of using an exchange with lots to choose from.




nope, week 7 is the week the kids have off school every year, so we are pretty much locked into week 7, the week is the main reason we got the timeshare.......  its week 7 and week 7 only for us...


----------



## csxjohn

KGOOSE said:


> nope, week 7 is the week the kids have off school every year, so we are pretty much locked into week 7, the week is the main reason we got the timeshare.......  its week 7 and week 7 only for us...



So, have you considered joining TUG and giving the direct exchange area in the classifieds a try?  

I know that I could not get my resort for week 7 because it's one of the two weeks at my resort that are fixed race weeks and I can't get them with my floating week.  I'm sure others could do that if you plan for next year or beyond.


----------



## KGOOSE

csxjohn said:


> So, have you considered joining TUG and giving the direct exchange area in the classifieds a try?
> 
> I know that I could not get my resort for week 7 because it's one of the two weeks at my resort that are fixed race weeks and I can't get them with my floating week.  I'm sure others could do that if you plan for next year or beyond.




just signed up and paid... look for ad as soon as my membership is approved  :whoopie:


----------



## csxjohn

KGOOSE said:


> just signed up and paid... look for ad as soon as my membership is approved  :whoopie:



Now you're talking!  You will be able to look at our resort reviews and have access to the "distressed" threads, in addition to your free classified ads.

Anything you post in the direct exchange section does not count against your free ads.


----------



## TUGBrian

least a dozen folks posted direct exchange ads yesterday...guess some do read threads!


----------



## LisaH

TUGBrian said:


> least a dozen folks posted direct exchange ads yesterday...guess some do read threads!



Nice! I will give it a try as well.


----------



## DeniseM

IMO, the real advantage isn't saving a few bucks on an exchange fee.  The real advantage of a private trade is either being able to *guarantee the view* - like ocean front in Hawaii (impossible with exchange companies) or getting a *prime date at a prime resort* (rare through the exchange companies.)

For an experienced owner, who understands the reservation and transfer process with their own timeshare, it's really an easy process.  It's simply a matter of making a reservation at your resort, and putting it in a guest's name.  

I would not hesitate to do an exchange with an "regular" on TUG.  I have done trades with regulars here that involved no more than 3 or 4 private messages, because I knew that they knew what they were doing, and they knew the same about me.

In 2013, I had a home resort reservation at our TS in Scotland, that we couldn't  use, and it didn't rent, so I gave it to a Tugger for a future, undetermined private exchange.  She trusts me and I trust her, and I know when the time comes, she will come through for me.

However, with a guest, or someone who seldom posts, you will want to have more contact to make sure that everyone is on the same page.  

It think it's *extremely* unlikely that you are going to get scammed in a private trade with a Tugger, but an inexperienced owner might make an unfortunate mistake, or there might be a misunderstanding due to inexperience, and that can be avoided by good communication. 

For instance, once I advertised for a private trade, and a person responded that they could do the trade with me.  However, after I made an expensive call to the Caribbean to check them out, I found out that they were offering to make an exchange company exchange, and give me the exchange.  They did not have the week available, and it was an impossible exchange to get from an exchange company - they simply didn't know what they were talking about, but it wasn't a scam.


----------



## elaine

ditto what DeniseM said. I have done several TUG trades. None came from the direct trade ads. All were either a PM to/from me where I or a tugger had posted a question about trying to trade into a hard to get TS that I owned or vice versa. One was an "honor" agreement for a reservation in a mini-system for a future year. All worked out fine--and another "honor" direct trade is in the works for 2015. 
Like DeniseM, I also only direct trade with experienced tuggers to avoid any misunderstandings, etc. Elaine


----------



## silentg

*Direct Exchange*

Hi Tuggers!
I noticed this thread has not been updated for 5 years. I am attempting a direct exchange for first time. [advertising deleted]
TerryC


----------



## TUGBrian

5 years?

last post was just last month =)


----------



## silentg

Oops! I didn't check latest page!


----------



## silentg

Hi Tuggers, We are in the process of doing a direct exchange with  another Tugger for one of our timeshares. Both parties are excited about the exchange! Just want to make sure we do it right. Any suggestions? Do we need anything in writing or do we just notify our mutual resorts about the agreement?   I have been a member of Tug for years, but this is first time doing a TuG exchange! Still learning and enjoying timeshares!
Thanks !
TerryC


----------



## csxjohn

silentg said:


> Hi Tuggers, We are in the process of doing a direct exchange with  another Tugger for one of our timeshares. Both parties are excited about the exchange! Just want to make sure we do it right. Any suggestions? Do we need anything in writing or do we just notify our mutual resorts about the agreement?   I have been a member of Tug for years, but this is first time doing a TuG exchange! Still learning and enjoying timeshares!
> Thanks !
> TerryC



I think a lot depends on who you are dealing with.  You need to trust each other to not cancel the ressie.  

What happens if the other party doesn't keep up with MFs, will your ressie be canceled?  I know if I say I'm letting you use my unit there won't be an isssue but what about the person I'm trading with?

I had an exchange ad up for a while that was very flexible.  I was willing to go just about anywhere and my ocean front unit was booked for week 27 this year.

I got one response that wouldn't work out and I ended up changing the week and giving it to a friend for his daughter's honeymoon.

Unless it's someone I've gotten to know here through outside communications, I don't think I would do this.  It's a lot easier to use my exchange company even though it cost a little over $100 to use.  I give them my week and have 3 yrs to find an acceptable trade.

But that's just me not wanting aggravation and apprehension wondering if all will go well.  It may be the best thing going though, free exchanges.


----------



## silentg

*Tuggers can and should Consider*

Hi John, I am dealing with another long time Tugger, I think this is going to work out for both of us! 2 year time frame, so not impulsive! Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## DeniseM

silentg said:


> Hi Tuggers, We are in the process of doing a direct exchange with  another Tugger for one of our timeshares. Both parties are excited about the exchange! Just want to make sure we do it right. Any suggestions? Do we need anything in writing or do we just notify our mutual resorts about the agreement?   I have been a member of Tug for years, but this is first time doing a TuG exchange! Still learning and enjoying timeshares!
> Thanks !
> TerryC



Be sure you read the other posts in this thread - there are a lot of suggestions posted already.


----------



## silentg

Thanks Denise!


----------



## silentg

*Tug Exchanges!*

Hi Tuggers, I am in the process of direct exchanging weeks with other Tuggers!
So far, has been very successful. I am trying to be flexible with where I want to go and open to many exchanges. My week however is not flexible, has to be fixed time at my resort, which turns off some potential traders. If any of you are interested in my week, 23 in Ireland. We can talk about trades of equal value!
We are flexible of where and when we will go for exchange!
Safe Travels!
TerryC


----------



## SunLover2

Would this be the place to put what I have? I have three weeks on deposit with II and I would like to have someone buy the week(s) from me - to go somplace they want with  a Guest Certificate - or trade with me for someplace I cannot go w/II - like a Disney Property.
If I should list this option in the Exchange Classified would you give me a suggestion as to how I should list it?


----------



## pacodemountainside

SunLover2 said:


> Would this be the place to put what I have? I have three weeks on deposit with II and I would like to have someone buy the week(s) from me - to go somplace they want with  a Guest Certificate - or trade with me for someplace I cannot go w/II - like a Disney Property.
> If I should list this option in the Exchange Classified would you give me a suggestion as to how I should list it?



Buying, selling, bartering, etc. RCI  and II  deposits/reservations is  ill-eagle like in sick bird!


----------



## csxjohn

SunLover2 said:


> Would this be the place to put what I have? I have three weeks on deposit with II and I would like to have someone buy the week(s) from me - to go somplace they want with  a Guest Certificate - or trade with me for someplace I cannot go w/II - like a Disney Property.
> If I should list this option in the Exchange Classified would you give me a suggestion as to how I should list it?



Since II does not allow you to sell or receive compensation for an exchange you are walking on somewhat thin ice here.  The exchange could be taken back and you would lose the week and your renter or exchanger would be denied check in.  That is if II finds out about what you're doing and pursues it.

I know I would not make this type of exchange if I were looking for someone to make a direct exchange with me.

Others may tell you to go ahead and do it, it'll be OK, but it could bite you.


----------



## SunLover2

Oh. Didn't know that. Thank you! Don't want to do anything ill-eagle 
I'm just so frustrated - partially because I'm restricted to when I can travel and partially because when I can...I cannot find what I want within the II exchange.
So, I don't have anything to exchange on the TUG Exchange Board - too bad for me.
I'll keep trying.
Very much appreciate the help you TUGGERS supply. Thank you!


----------



## MrockStar

[I'm sorry, but the discussion forum is only for _theoretical_ discussions about exchanging.  Please contact Terry directly by clicking on his/her blue user name.]


----------



## MrockStar

Ok.
Will do.


----------



## silentg

Just want to update my status and keep this thread current. I am weaning off RCI. Final straw was they said I needed to open another account for recently acquired timeshare. Also wanted membership fee and transfer owner fee. That would make 3 accounts with RCI. No thanks. I am going to use my weeks or exchange thru TUG. I am looking forward to my first exchange! By the way, I have bought timeshares from other TUG members and have been very happy with them!  Never buy from a resort again!


----------



## kalima

*me too!*

I would like to do this also in the future. I remember reading something so cool on these boards in the last couple months...a long time Tugger exchanged their week with someone for use of their Motorhome! I think this is an AWESOME idea!..I would love to do something like that maybe or perhaps a house boat! Lots of ways to exchange if you think outside the box


----------



## klpca

silentg said:


> Just want to update my status and keep this thread current. I am weaning off RCI. Final straw was they said I needed to open another account for recently acquired timeshare. Also wanted membership fee and transfer owner fee. That would make 3 accounts with RCI. No thanks. I am going to use my weeks or exchange thru TUG. I am looking forward to my first exchange! By the way, I have bought timeshares from other TUG members and have been very happy with them!  Never buy from a resort again!



That is crazy to have to open three RCI accounts.

I am really debating my RCI membership. II is much more useful for our needs (except when doing a direct exchange  )


----------



## silentg

My RCI membership expires in 2016, I hope to be done with them by then.


----------



## jouerdehors

[Advertising is not permitted in the discussion forums - please use the TUG Marketplace, which is our classified Ads area.  There is a link in the red bar at the top of the page.]


----------



## elaine

I would really like a members only "trade offered" forum for high demand and/or premium TS exchanges (say Marriott, Hyatt, DVC, HGVC, summer beach weeks, prime ski weeks, etc.). It's a pain to weed through all the direct exchanges of mud weeks, somewhere in Orlando weeks, etc.. Plus, when I listed a direct exchange a few years ago--I got emails with offers for above, so I haven't listed again. I might be looking to trade in the next year and would like a quick and easy way to accomplish that. Elaine


----------



## silentg

*Something in writing?*

Hi Tuggers,
I am going to be doing a direct exchange with another tugger soon.  We mutually agree on the exchange, but should we have a document in writing ?  If so is there one on here that others have used?   Looking forward to doing this just want to do it right the first time! I know to notify the resort and so does the other party, but what other things should be spelled out on a document?  And if you used one, Please direct me to the template or website that shows it?
Thanks in advance.
Silentg


----------



## DeniseM

I agree that it's a good idea to put everything in writing but a formal contract is only needed if you plan to sue them if the deal falls through.   You can accomplish the same thing by putting all the details in an email.

However - If you are uncomfortable with the trade, you should rethink it.


----------



## silentg

No, not uncomfortable in the least!


----------



## WinniWoman

silentg said:


> My RCI membership expires in 2016, I hope to be done with them by then.




Don't forget the free independent exchange companies. i am registered with all of them and I don;t even deposit first- I look to see if something is available that I want and then exchange,


----------



## Kendall in Texas

*free independent exchanges?*



mpumilia said:


> Don't forget the free independent exchange companies. i am registered with all of them and I don;t even deposit first- I look to see if something is available that I want and then exchange,



Mind telling us about them?


----------



## DeniseM

Kendall in Texas said:


> Mind telling us about them?



There are links to three of them here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=12

In addition, I like Hawaii Timeshare Exchange for Hawaii.


----------



## Kendall in Texas

*Excellent*



DeniseM said:


> There are links to three of them here:
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=12
> 
> In addition, I like Hawaii Timeshare Exchange for Hawaii.



Thanks for this.


----------



## gerrirose

I just came back from a wonderful week on Cape Cod using a trade with another Tugger who took my Hawaii week and we were both thrilled with our FREE exchange!  A reminder to everyone...use our Marketplace.  The bigger it gets the better for us all!


----------



## MrockStar

*Hawaii exchange*

Which resort on which 
Island ?


----------



## TUGBrian

going off their profile, it looks like they traded pahio at kauai beach.

Congrats on the successful trade!  More options always make it better...again there is absolutely no obligation to deposit your week just by posting an ad in the marketplace...its merely to populate the database with your resort information and allows matches to be made between owners!

It definitely works, and its 100% free...the more people who post direct exchange ads the more people will end up with free exchanges =)


----------



## Chucez

Amen I have to agree, tired of II wanting a deposit but I cant find an exchange.  Thats what happens when they sell more than they have and sell you on the idea that exchanges are easy and no problem. Never anything available when you want to go and heaven help you if you extend the exchange or worse yet cancel one. Then you might as well give it back.


----------



## spackler

It's a bummer this service doesn't seem to be used all that much...is it that it's not being promoted?


----------



## SmithOp

spackler said:


> It's a bummer this service doesn't seem to be used all that much...is it that it's not being promoted?





It takes trust and needs to be an equitable exchange.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

I do often wonder why many members dont just list their home resorts etc as a direct exchange ad just to see what might be out there and available for free.

perhaps owners are so conditioned that anything exchange related has a fee attached, they assume the same with TUG!


----------



## klpca

We leave soon for Ireland via a direct exchange with a tugger. They are staying in our Maui unit. We started with email, then facebook, and ultimately a real phone call. So far, so good. I don't expect any problems or surprises - you get a feel for people after awhile. I couldn't have asked for a better first time direct exchange!

In our case we both have fixed unit, fixed weeks, and coincidentally my week is a week 23 and hers is a week 24 so it reduced our uncertainty with the situation. I'll be looking to do future exchanges via Tug, that's for sure.


----------



## youppi

TUGBrian said:


> I do often wonder why many members dont just list their home resorts etc as a direct exchange ad just to see what might be out there and available for free.
> 
> perhaps owners are so conditioned that anything exchange related has a fee attached, they assume the same with TUG!



Probably because nobody will accept a trade between a studio and a 2 bdrm but through II/RCI it is possible.


----------



## elaine

I tried it with a high demand, prime week and got offers of dud weeks I could book for 10 TPUs. I would really like a more selective exchange group--such as only Tuggers with 100+ posts and only HGVC, Marriott, Hyatt, DVC, etc., and maybe non-hotel prime weeks (summer beach, prime ski, Yellowstone, etc.). Any way we could do this? Maybe a forum with a password like sightings?


----------



## TUGBrian

youppi said:


> Probably because nobody will accept a trade between a studio and a 2 bdrm but through II/RCI it is possible.



that doesnt have anything to do with posting the direct exchange ad.

TUG doesnt require you to deposit your unit, you can do whatever you like with it.  the ad is merely to find possible matches for you.


----------



## youppi

TUGBrian said:


> that doesnt have anything to do with posting the direct exchange ad.
> 
> TUG doesnt require you to deposit your unit, you can do whatever you like with it.  the ad is merely to find possible matches for you.



Why I would wasted my time posting an ad for a direct exchange with a Disney owner when I know that my week is not the same value (my week worth way less in $$$) and nobody will accept this kind of exchange except if they are dumb but with RCI in the name of the trading power my week worth more.

Do you think that an owner of a studio at the Marriott's Grande Vista in Orlando would have been able to do a direct exchange with an owner of a 3 bdrm at the Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve in Orlando ? Except if the owner of the 3 bdrm is completely stupid, the answer is no. So, why the studio owner would have wasted is time posting an ad when this kind of non sense exchange is possible only on II. 

The majority of people want to up-trade. So, why people will waste their time posting an ad for a like for like when they want to up-trade or for an up-trade knowing that nobody want to downgrade.

This is why I said "Probably because nobody will accept a trade between a studio and a 2 bdrm but through II/RCI it is possible."


----------



## klpca

elaine said:


> I tried it with a high demand, prime week and got offers of dud weeks I could book for 10 TPUs. I would really like a more selective exchange group--such as only Tuggers with 100+ posts and only HGVC, Marriott, Hyatt, DVC, etc., and maybe non-hotel prime weeks (summer beach, prime ski, Yellowstone, etc.). Any way we could do this? Maybe a forum with a password like sightings?



I second the minimum post count idea. In my opinion, this should be a benefit extended to those who contribute to the collective knowledge of the board. I would have a difficult trusting someone who doesn't participate in the board discussions.

As far as the name brand restriction, I would put that within your ad. In our case, both units are non-name brand (but in high demand locations at high demand times). I would hate to have some arbitrary restrictions in place on what can be exchanged. It is up to the user to decide if it is an exchange that they want to make.


----------



## TUGBrian

youppi said:


> Why I would wasted my time posting an ad for a direct exchange with a Disney owner when I know that my week is not the same value (my week worth way less in $$$) and nobody will accept this kind of exchange except if they are dumb but with RCI in the name of the trading power my week worth more.
> 
> Do you think that an owner of a studio at the Marriott's Grande Vista in Orlando would have been able to do a direct exchange with an owner of a 3 bdrm at the Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve in Orlando ? Except if the owner of the 3 bdrm is completely stupid, the answer is no. So, why the studio owner would have wasted is time posting an ad when this kind of non sense exchange is possible only on II.
> 
> The majority of people want to up-trade. So, why people will waste their time posting an ad for a like for like when they want to up-trade or for an up-trade knowing that nobody want to downgrade.
> 
> This is why I said "Probably because nobody will accept a trade between a studio and a 2 bdrm but through II/RCI it is possible."



im not sure how this applies to the argument in question.

it costs you nothing to post a direct exchange ad (it doesnt even take away an ad credit)

it doesnt require you to reserve or lose your week or otherwise do anything with it you wouldnt normally do


the chances of you getting the exchange you mention are indeed low, but they are an order of magnitude greater if you post an ad, vs not post one in the first place.

clearly a number of people are making trades with each other evidenced by this thread, and they never would have gotten those free trades had they not posted an ad to begin with.


----------



## TUGBrian

klpca said:


> I second the minimum post count idea. In my opinion, this should be a benefit extended to those who contribute to the collective knowledge of the board. I would have a difficult trusting someone who doesn't participate in the board discussions.



all ads in the markeptlace now should have a label on them showing how long the poster has been a TUG member.


----------



## tschwa2

youppi said:


> Why I would wasted my time posting an ad for a direct exchange with a Disney owner when I know that my week is not the same value (my week worth way less in $$$) and nobody will accept this kind of exchange except if they are dumb but with RCI in the name of the trading power my week worth more.
> 
> Do you think that an owner of a studio at the Marriott's Grande Vista in Orlando would have been able to do a direct exchange with an owner of a 3 bdrm at the Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve in Orlando ? Except if the owner of the 3 bdrm is completely stupid, the answer is no. So, why the studio owner would have wasted is time posting an ad when this kind of non sense exchange is possible only on II.
> 
> The majority of people want to up-trade. So, why people will waste their time posting an ad for a like for like when they want to up-trade or for an up-trade knowing that nobody want to downgrade.
> 
> This is why I said "Probably because nobody will accept a trade between a studio and a 2 bdrm but through II/RCI it is possible."



When an exchange fee is involved I usually look for an up trade.  If it is a direct exchange, I am more likely to look for like for like although some people value what they own more than others might.


----------



## youppi

TUGBrian said:


> im not sure how this applies to the argument in question.
> 
> it costs you nothing to post a direct exchange ad (it doesnt even take away an ad credit)
> 
> it doesnt require you to reserve or lose your week or otherwise do anything with it you wouldnt normally do
> 
> 
> the chances of you getting the exchange you mention are indeed low, but they are an order of magnitude greater if you post an ad, vs not post one in the first place.
> 
> clearly a number of people are making trades with each other evidenced by this thread, and they never would have gotten those free trades had they not posted an ad to begin with.



Ok continue to wonder why many members don't just list their home resorts etc as a direct exchange ad just to see what might be out there and available for free.


----------



## elaine

delete double post


----------



## elaine

oh well, I guess no "upscale" direct exchange filter then. Although the direct exchange ads did not work for me and I don't see trying again without a quality filter, I have done a number of great direct exchanges with tuggers who private mssged me after one of my tug Q+A  posts about an area/trade, who then offered their TS or requested a unit that I had--those have all worked out well for both sides. Elaine


----------



## TUGBrian

youppi said:


> Ok continue to wonder why many members don't just list their home resorts etc as a direct exchange ad just to see what might be out there and available for free.



all feedback is appreciated!  I just must not comprehend the suggestions you are making, its free, and is zero risk.  how exactly can we improve on that?

clearly not everyone is able to "trade up" within RCI or II...if everyone could...there would be nothing but junk weeks available at any time.  thus is the dilemma with any exchange system.

the direct exchange system was not designed for one person to "make out like a bandit" on a trade and get something significantly better than what their own unit is worth...it was designed for owners to be able to trade weeks for free with other owners due to the rising costs in exchange fees with the major players.

While it clearly isnt something that applies to your situation or benefits you, and I fully understand that you clearly are only interested in trading up, vs trading with another TUG member...what exactly are you suggesting be changed to improve the system?


----------



## theo

*Ditto...*



elaine said:


> *I tried it with a high demand, prime week and got offers of dud weeks* I could book for 10 TPUs. I would really like a more selective exchange group--such as only Tuggers with 100+ posts and only HGVC, Marriott, Hyatt, DVC, etc., and maybe non-hotel prime weeks (summer beach, prime ski, Yellowstone, etc.). Any way we could do this? Maybe a forum with a password like sightings?



Limited experience with TUG direct exchange attempt was similar, 'tho I don't use exchange companies so don't really know (or care) about TPU's (ours *or *theirs).

I offered a prime 2BR coastal SW FL Snowbird week (and I may try the same offer again on TUG next year), seeking the same week in 1BR *or *2BR in a broad but very specifically defined geographic area in FL  The clear specificity (very deliberately) limited the responses. Got offers to exchange for a studio, or for a dog week in areas entirely *outside* of our specified area of interest, so we ultimately got nowhere. In essence, we got offered rusty iron pipes in exchange for our gold bar. No thanks.

May try again next year, just for a one-time change of pace, to "swap" a week for the very same week in an adjoining geographic area. Can't hurt to try...


----------



## scootr5

It does work out to everybody's satisfaction sometimes though. 

I'm in the middle of a three way exchange. I gave a 1 bedroom Mardis Gras week in New Orleans to someone, they gave someone else a week in Paris, and I got a summertime unit at Big Cedar.


----------



## klpca

People are going to ask for crazy exchanges just to see if you'll agree. Some ads say "will consider all offers"  so maybe yours could indicate specific resorts/unit size only - although you may still get some tire kickers because hope springs eternal. This is the reason that II and RCI exist - to sort through exchanges so that you don't have to.

I've listed units for sale and people have suggested crazy swaps instead i.e. let's permanently trade my dog week location A for your prime week location B. I can't blame them for trying but it does make me chuckle because there is no way that's happening.


----------



## youppi

TUGBrian said:


> all feedback is appreciated!  I just must not comprehend the suggestions you are making, its free, and is zero risk.  how exactly can we improve on that?
> 
> clearly not everyone is able to "trade up" within RCI or II...if everyone could...there would be nothing but junk weeks available at any time.  thus is the dilemma with any exchange system.
> 
> the direct exchange system was not designed for one person to "make out like a bandit" on a trade and get something significantly better than what their own unit is worth...it was designed for owners to be able to trade weeks for free with other owners due to the rising costs in exchange fees with the major players.
> 
> While it clearly isnt something that applies to your situation or benefits you, and I fully understand that you clearly are only interested in trading up, vs trading with another TUG member...what exactly are you suggesting be changed to improve the system?



Go re-read you original question. You didn't ask for suggestion, you wonder why people didn't use your free service.

Ask Marriott's owners why they enrolled their week in the DC program. To get fair exchange using points ? To pay more for a 2 bdrm than a studio using points ? No. They do it to have no lock-off fee, free unlimited II exchange and uptrade with II.

Ask Vistana/Starwood owners why they want acquire a 2 bdrm at the Westin Kierland Platinum+ season on the resale market ? To get fair exchange ? No, it is to get the 148500 SO for only 1400 USD MF and get internally higher MF resorts like Harborside at Atlantis, Hawaii, St-John USVI, ... 

Some TUG members like me are points members of a Club where you are not supposed to exchange/rent your week booked with points. Some people do it but the majority will not take a chance to be caught.

Many people are afraid to deal with somebody they don't know. It is not because somebody is a tugger that he/she is trust-able.

If something happen after you have made your exchange, you can't call the other person at the last minute and tell them that the deal is over but with II/RCI, you can.

These are some reasons why people don't use your free service. 

I agree that posting an ad cost nothing and there is always a fish somewhere but there is also a lot of people that will try to get your high-end 2 bdrm week in the Caribbeans or Hawaii with a crappy studio in the middle of nowhere because they can do it with II if they are patient.


----------



## NHTraveler

I'm not the brightest bulb when it comes to exchanging.  I have yet to do it...mostly because I haven't really figured it all out.


----------



## TUGBrian

all of those reasons (perfectly legitimate explanations) still imply some sort of risk or cost involved in merely creating a direct exchange ad to see whats out there when there is no risk, or cost to take a chance.


----------



## bizaro86

Is the direct exchange board searchable by points/company wanted? I have a week that I'd like to exchange for either worldmark points or a wyndham booking in Anaheim. Can I put that I'm looking for point in addition to putting a location request?


----------



## TUGBrian

bizaro86 said:


> Is the direct exchange board searchable by points/company wanted? I have a week that I'd like to exchange for either worldmark points or a wyndham booking in Anaheim. Can I put that I'm looking for point in addition to putting a location request?



you should be able to select "worldmark points" as the resort you are looking to trade for yes!


----------



## TUGBrian

updated the first post with the correct link to all current exchanges, as well as a link to the advice article explaining how TUG direct exchanges work.


----------



## silentg

*Bragging Rights!*

Hi Tuggers, We just completed our first direct exchange with KLCP another Tug member. We went to Maui Lea at Maui Hill. Kit went with her family to Fitzpatrick's Castle in Ireland. Our weeks were comparable and the timeshares were of equal quality and size. Never tried this until now and it worked out perfectly. I hope to be able to do this again with my other timeshares. Much less stress than requesting an on going search. We talked a few times and it felt like dealing with friends. I recommend doing this, thanks Kit!
Silentg


----------



## A.Win

*HomeExchange*

I just rejoined a home exchange website. I would like to trade a timeshare for a bigger house. Preferably in a location that is not covered by RCI. In the past, I have successfully traded my excess hotel points for a nice house, so I know this can work too.

This works for me because my timeshare MFs are much lower than renting a nice house. It works for them because they get a free vacation and someone to watch their house while they are gone. It can also be non-simultaneous. 

If you have a nice big house at a vacation destination, let me know! Or you can stay in my house near Washington D.C. and give me a free timeshare vacation.


----------



## klpca

silentg said:


> Hi Tuggers, We just completed our first direct exchange with KLCP another Tug member. We went to Maui Lea at Maui Hill. Kit went with her family to Fitzpatrick's Castle in Ireland. Our weeks were comparable and the timeshares were of equal quality and size. Never tried this until now and it worked out perfectly. I hope to be able to do this again with my other timeshares. Much less stress than requesting an on going search. We talked a few times and it felt like dealing with friends. I recommend doing this, thanks Kit!
> Silentg



Hi Terry! Yes ours was a great success story. We had the perfect setup for a first time direct exchange - both of our weeks were fixed week, fixed units - and it turned out that our weeks were almost back to back. (Weeks 23 and 24, I think?) It required trust between both parties - and we friended each other on facebook and talked on the phone which really helped. I couldn't be more pleased with the way that things worked out - for both of us.


----------



## silentg

Oops sorry I got your tug name wrong


----------



## klpca

silentg said:


> Oops sorry I got your tug name wrong


Haha...didn't even notice!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

just had two reviews in the past week where owners mentioned they were staying at weeks traded directly with other TUG members via the direct exchange system.

absolutely no reason to not post any intervals you own to see what free trade you can get!

who knows, you might end up somewhere amazing you previously hadnt considered...and itll be free!


----------



## hurnik

Dumb question here, but I didn't see a spot to post your exchange request?  It seems like people would only be able to search what I have offered up, (like a "for sale" type of situation) but I didn't see a "looking for BLAH" type of situation.  Or am I looking at it wrong?  Kinda like an OGS with RCI, but with TUG instead? (see if anyone wants to nibble?)


----------



## TUGBrian

not a dumb question at all!

when you submit a direct exchange ad, you fill out not only what you have, but what you are looking for as well.

the system will notify you of any matches via email (be it existing matches, or if anyone posts a new exchange ad that matches your search parameters after your ad has been posted).


----------



## hurnik

TUGBrian said:


> not a dumb question at all!
> 
> when you submit a direct exchange ad, you fill out not only what you have, but what you are looking for as well.
> 
> the system will notify you of any matches via email (be it existing matches, or if anyone posts a new exchange ad that matches your search parameters after your ad has been posted).



Thanks so much!  If I may ask a few more questions?

Since I own HGVC there's no designated week/unit, do I list all the resorts/locations and unit sizes I'm willing to try to get in exchange for something?

What about if I have a Vida (Grand Mayan/Grand Bliss/ Grand Luxxe) that I *may* be able to obtain as an exchange (not RCI), can I list that?  

ie:  Looking for ABC (think highly sought after location) 1 BR.  Willing to exchange a 2 BR at XYZ or see if I can get a 1 or 2 BR at Vida location and get guest certificate via company JKL.

??

(basically it's going to be cheaper for me to either use my points with Hilton or exchange, even at a 2 BR rather than pay the $1500-2000 asking for the unit/location I'm looking for).


----------



## TUGBrian

id think making your search criteria and availability as broad as possible would provide you the best chance of making a match!

also note you can post as many direct exchange ads as you want, they are totally free and do not utilize your ad credits.


----------



## TUGBrian

just reading back through this thread and wanted to update and or post instructions on how to create a Direct Exchange ad:

Step 1:  log into http://tug2.com

Step 2: click the "post ad" button from the member dashboard as seen here:


 




Step 3:  read the Terms and Conditions page completely then click "I have read and agree to these terms" at the bottom


Step 4: Use the drop down menu to select "For Exchange" to begin posting a direct exchange ad


 


Step 5:  continue filling out all of the boxes in the form (note that you can post fixed weeks, floating weeks (to cover a range of weeks available) and points!


 


Step 6: click "add resort or area you want to exchange for"


 


Step 7:  Begin selecting exactly what you are looking to exchange for using the next screen and drop down menu!:


 


***added note, if you do NOT choose from the 3 options here and instead just click save, it will include all resorts and all areas for those of you who are looking to trade for anything (or just want to see what is out there available to you!)*



Step 8:  Example of choosing "weeks at a specific resort", note that ALL of these fields are optional!  if you dont put in anything, it will enter your exchange ad as being open to trading with ANY resort!


 

Step 9:  keep entering in more trade options or search criteria, there is no limit to the times you can fill out these forms to narrow down your exchange options, or simply enter blank ones to include matches for everything!




Step 10:  fill out the title and description (add whatever you want here to say to anyone looking at your ad publicly!) and click "submit listing"





hope this helps!


----------



## TUGBrian

and on a side note, the new forums allow you to copy/paste images right into your replies and it automatically uploads the image within your post...this is so super handy!


----------



## TUGBrian

ha, guess my instructions work...just got 3 new direct exchange ads submitted!


----------



## Sandy VDH

I think the issue I had with direct exchange is some people list the week they OWN and in the text detail the weeks they want, and in some instances people list the week they WANT and in the details it describes the week they own.  Problem is having a single listing for both makes it hard to search properly and efficiently.  You almost need a dual entry per listing, one side listing the HAVE IT, and the other listing the WANT IT.  You have some listings that just list part of the equation, so how do you know what you could have in exchange.  So I suggest TUG needs a better way to capture and search both sides of the trade equation.

The two reason I haven't used it is feeling I got value out of my trade, and the ease in searching the listings.

I have units, but I am open to where I might want to go.  So I want to work backwards.  I want to see what people want and if I have what they want, do they have someplace I want to go.  So searching that way doesn't work, you often have to look at every ad.


----------



## rhonda

Sandy VDH said:


> I have units, but I am open to where I might want to go.  So I want to work backwards.  I want to see what people want and if I have what they want, do they have someplace I want to go.  So searching that way doesn't work, you often have to look at every ad.


Yep, this my struggle also ... as noted back on page 3 of this thread.  Oh, my, my ... that was back in 2010!?!  Wowza.


----------



## TUGBrian

Sandy VDH said:


> I think the issue I had with direct exchange is some people list the week they OWN and in the text detail the weeks they want, and in some instances people list the week they WANT and in the details it describes the week they own.



when posting a direct exchange ad, it specifically asks you to enter what you own...and then enter what you want.  While it is possible some folks get this switched, after going thru posting a test ad...im not sure what else we can do to make it more clear and in looking at the ads themselves, im not sure how one would identify any that are "backwards".

the only thing I do see in ads is in the description some folks type in what they want...and some enter a description of what they own...but in ALL ads...the details for what the owner is looking for is detailed at the bottom of the ad below the description (regardless of what is in the description).  here is an example of this (at least I think thats what we are talking about)





note that the member both mentions what they own mixed in with what they want...and i can see how this might be confusing to someone looking at the ad...but it does clearly state at the bottom that the owner "wants to exchange for" those 3 critera listed...and anyone that has a direct exchange ad that matches any of those 3 critera would have been sent an email the moment this ad was posted.



> Problem is having a single listing for both makes it hard to search properly and efficiently.



The system wasnt setup to search for the parts of ads people "want"...the system is setup to automatically notify you when that match exists (you will get an email).




> You almost need a dual entry per listing, one side listing the HAVE IT, and the other listing the WANT IT.  You have some listings that just list part of the equation, so how do you know what you could have in exchange.  So I suggest TUG needs a better way to capture and search both sides of the trade equation.



every ad has this already, but the "searching" for what people want isnt necessary because you are already notified via email if your exchange matches an ad.



> The two reason I haven't used it is feeling I got value out of my trade, and the ease in searching the listings.



I dont think there is any solution for a way to ensure you get value for your trade, its human nature for everyone to want to "Trade up"...however unfortunately there is simply no way for this to happen in any system because for every person who trades up, someone has to accept a trade down.  



> I have units, but I am open to where I might want to go.  So I want to work backwards.  I want to see what people want and if I have what they want, do they have someplace I want to go.  So searching that way doesn't work, you often have to look at every ad.



if you have units available, what is keeping you from posting them as direct exchange ads?


----------



## TUGBrian

rhonda said:


> Yep, this my struggle also ... as noted back on page 3 of this thread.  Oh, my, my ... that was back in 2010!?!  Wowza.



same question.  if you have units available...what is keeping you from posting them as direct exchange ads?  I am missing what the downside is here?  Is it just not worth taking the time to post an ad?  Do folks think there is a cost involved?  Do you feel its going to take away an ad credit? (note that exchange ads and wish ads do not require ad credits, you can post as many as you like)


----------



## rhonda

TUGBrian said:


> same question.  if you have units available...what is keeping you from posting them as direct exchange ads?  I am missing what the downside is here?  Is it just not worth taking the time to post an ad?


Elements of the case study, from my perspective:  

I'm not entirely convinced I want to trade.  I'm sufficiently curious to check for interest against my holdings -- but that is my limit.
Some of my holdings are vague (points).  
I have zero tolerance for responding to lookie-loo inquiries against my vague holdings.  I'd rather target my interests and initiate the conversation if someone is specifically looking for something I can book with my points _and_ their offering is appealing to me.
Short version: I want to initiate the potential trade conversation.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok, i went thru every direct exchange ad and sent a message to each member who had posted an ad that did NOT have what they were looking for filled out and instructed them to edit their ads to input this information.

perhaps we need to make it setup so that if someone fails to input anything in the "what i am looking for" section, it just defaults to they are looking for any timeshare, anywhere, anytime.


----------



## TUGBrian

rhonda said:


> Elements of the case study, from my perspective:
> 
> I'm not entirely convinced I want to trade.  I'm sufficiently curious to check for interest against my holdings -- but that is my limit.


understandable, and by posting a direct exchange ad...you are not obligated to actually make a trade...or give your week to TUG.  you are merely setting up the ability to be notified of potential matches and nothing more.




> Some of my holdings are vague (points).



points can be listed, or you can post floating weeks at a popular resort you know you can book etc (or both)...its just as flexible as the marketplace..and requires no ad credits.




> I have zero tolerance for responding to lookie-loo inquiries against my vague holdings.  I'd rather target my interests and initiate the conversation if someone is specifically looking for something I can book with my points _and_ their offering is appealing to me.



when a match is made, you are sent an email notifying you of the match and directed to the other persons exchange ad and you can send that person a message if you wish (or not, if you have a change of heart).  vs incoming messages, you can choose to ignore or delete as you wish...there is no requirement to reply if you dont want to.

im not sure we've had any complaints from folks who have literally been overwhelmed with messages in the marketplace, but I can understand not wanting to tell someone you arent interested in making a trade with them over and over.

I get thousands of emails every day, and answer hundreds of them directly...im not sure I am the right person to fully comprehend this particular complaint though as im happy to reply to folks who ask questions (even if they are complaints!) =)


----------



## bradfordHI

swift said:


> I just wanted to make sure everyone knows that this exists on TUG. If you go to the TUG Marketplace there is an area where you can list your week as available for trade exchange with another TUGger for their week. It is a way to get around the RCI exchange fees. You would have to provide a guest certificate for whom ever you trade with. List of all Free Timeshare Exchanges available on TUG!
> 
> also, this Timeshare Advice article explains the process of free direct exchanges on TUG!
> 
> Free TUG Exchange program!
> 
> and here is a link to the directions (with screenshots) on how to post your exchange ad for free!
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....es-with-each-other.128531/page-8#post-2001004


T

Is this a forum or are you trying to become an exchange company. Horrible idea!!!!!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

bradfordHI said:


> T
> 
> Is this a forum or are you trying to become an exchange company. Horrible idea!!!!!


I think it's wonderful that this forum offers another avenue to exchange our timeshare thru, and the fact that its FREE is all the better... Thank you TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian

yea, im a bit confused at that comment as well.

*shrug...everyone is entitled to an opinion!


----------



## bradfordHI

TUGBrian said:


> yea, im a bit confused at that comment as well.
> 
> *shrug...everyone is entitled to an opinion!



It's a bunch of us that have opinions. I would rather have a company over See exchanges. There are so many problems that could happen. I'm  all for saving 200 dollars but 1 nightmare travel exchange or scam will and has broken so many people. 

Be careful if your gonna trust some random person on the internet. 

Ohhh. I have an uncle in Nigeria that died and left me 200 million dollars. All I need is $10,000 to pay the attorney. Can anyone help me out. 
Just a joke. But point made.


----------



## TUGBrian

the post quoted was from nearly 10 years ago,  I dont think TUG is in any risk of "becoming an exchange company".

we merely provide alternatives for folks who dont want to deal with exchange companies, or pay those fees.


----------



## sue1947

bradfordHI said:


> It's a bunch of us that have opinions. I would rather have a company over See exchanges. There are so many problems that could happen. I'm  all for saving 200 dollars but 1 nightmare travel exchange or scam will and has broken so many people.
> 
> Be careful if your gonna trust some random person on the internet.
> 
> Ohhh. I have an uncle in Nigeria that died and left me 200 million dollars. All I need is $10,000 to pay the attorney. Can anyone help me out.
> Just a joke. But point made.



Your point made is that you really don't understand direct exchanges.  The whole Nigerian uncle thing has no similarity to how this works.  Before commenting, you should educate yourself on how it all works.  

Sue


----------



## sharewhereMiMi

[_Text deleted.  Ads, including "want to exchange" ads are not permitted in the discussion forums.  Please see the "For Exchange" section of TUG's Timeshare Marketplace, located outside the bulletin board: https://tug2.com/timeshare-classifieds/default.aspx.  TUG members may post in the Timeshare Marketplace for free._]


----------



## castleo

I have done trades several times and it works well.  I mainly use RCI points to schedule the trade because I have 200,000 plus points per year.  So, that means any place available on RCI----depending on time and place could be traded.  But I also have timeshares in Pennsylvania, Lake Tahoe, Texas, Palm Springs, Las Vegas, etc. I also have units banked at several other exchange companies.  So, if you are interested in a trade let me know what you have and where you would like to go.  I also have access to houses/cabins in Lake Tahoe, Pine Mountain Lake, and Aptos, California owned by family members.  Then I create a 3 way trade. I have traded a canal boat I scheduled in England for a cabin at Big Bear Lake, a place in the French Quarter in New Orleans for a place near Portofino, Italy, and a studio near Boston for I forget the exchange.

If I use RCI, it is booked and paid for, put in the person's name with a guest pass, and they get a confirmation with RCI.   On my end I need a verification and reservation from the person exchanging.

So, right now I am looking for Italy and Croatia in Sep-Oct 2020, San Francisco between now and March 2020,  maybe Seattle-Portland sometime in the next two years.

What are you looking to book??


TUGBrian said:


> yea, I wouldnt post ones you KNOW you wont trade with someone else for...that would be pointless.
> 
> unless you arent 100% about using it, who knows...you might get an exchange offer you cant refuse between now and then.
> 
> you are NOT obligated to make a trade under any circumstances, the system is purely just for matchmaking between tuggers!  its up to both of you (when a match is made) to decide if you want to trade or not!
> 
> and yes, post them separately...otherwise the matching system wont function properly!










swift said:


> I just wanted to make sure everyone knows that this exists on TUG. If you go to the TUG Marketplace there is an area where you can list your week as available for trade exchange with another TUGger for their week. It is a way to get around the RCI exchange fees. You would have to provide a guest certificate for whom ever you trade with. List of all Free Timeshare Exchanges available on TUG!
> 
> also, this Timeshare Advice article explains the process of free direct exchanges on TUG!
> 
> Free TUG Exchange program!
> 
> and here is a link to the directions (with screenshots) on how to post your exchange ad for free!
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....es-with-each-other.128531/page-8#post-2001004


----------



## noreenkate

[deleted]


----------



## TUGBrian

these ads need to be posted in the marketplace vs this thread.


----------



## noreenkate

TUGBrian said:


> these ads need to be posted in the marketplace vs this thread.


Ok sorry


----------



## A.Win

Is it possible to offer my furnished rental property to another Tugger in a direct exchange? I have a 6BR, 5BA property in the VA/DC area that generally rents for $1750 to $3500 for 3 to 7 nights, depending on the season. I don't believe there are any super-sized timeshare options in the DC area, so this would be a good option for larger groups.


----------



## TUGBrian

bump, be sure to post your exchanges (or renew your expired listings).  had about a dozen expire over the past week!

no cost at all, not even an ad credit to post a timeshare for exchange, who knows what you might match up and get a trade for free!!


----------



## SABadshah

Only the weeks that you are offering in exchange should be posted. If someone is looking for a specific week, you can post them separately. In the box for additional information, however, you should mention that the other consecutive weeks are also available and provide the dates.


----------



## Eric B

SABadshah said:


> Only the weeks that you are offering in exchange should be posted. If someone is looking for a specific week, you can post them separately. In the box for additional information, however, you should mention that the other consecutive weeks are also available and provide the dates.



Are those actual guidelines for posting direct exchange ads on TUG2? Did @TUGBrian ask you to post those guidelines? I've used the Direct Exchange system successfully as a TUG member, but it seems odd to me for a guest to be highlighting some restrictions on their use. Granted that I've only ever posted weeks I actually had booked for exchange, which seems intuitively proper, but there is a de minimis fee to become a TUG member that allows a few benefits such as the included classified ads and access to the sightings forum - it just strikes me as odd for a guest on TUG to try to limit what others do on TUG2 without contributing to the maintenance of the site.


----------



## TUGBrian

yea ive no idea where those rules came from, certainly arent anything Ive said or mandated!

everyone should post all their weeks as direct exchange listings, never know what you might match!


----------

